# Pioneer VSX-1120-K



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, this thing is a little complex!! Been a while since I bought any new home theater equipment and its gonna take some time and effort for this 53 year old man to learn how to properly setup and use this thing! I hope I made a good choice!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You did indeed choose a quality AVR. If this is the first HDMI AVR, it can be a daunting exercise. If you have not, run MCACC which is Pioneer's Room EQ and Speaker Setup feature.

You will probably find the learning curve to be a couple of weeks at most. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

One thing I don't understand is when I have it set to "Auto Surround" it always says "Stereo"


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That probably means you are watching a 2.0 (Stereo) TV Source or CD. You might need to press the Surround Mode button to get Pro Logic II, All Channel Stereo, DTS Neo, or any of the other Surround Modes designed for 2.0 Sources.

I have never used or checked out the newest Pioneer AVR's, but will download the Owners Manual so that I have a better working knowledge of their setup.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

Not exactly sure what was going on, but I changed out the RCA audio cable from the TV to the receiver and things started working as they should. I guess maybe the cable was bad?


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

You shouldn't be using the audio from the TV to the receiver, you should be using audio directly from your source (blu ray player, set top box, etc.) to the receiver.

How exactly do you have everything connected?


----------



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

I am using the analog audio outputs from my Mitsubishi TV to the audio inputs on the receiver and the HDMI output on the receiver to the TV. This way I can use Mitsu's easier to use GUI to change between inputs, etc and my wife doesn't have to learn something else at this time. I tried both ways and couldn't tell any difference in sound.


----------



## fljorge (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi, guys, i put this system together.

I don't have a big room, it's and apartment living room.

Onkyo sr608 + Polk Audio RM75 or RM85 or rm95 + Klipsch Synergy Sub-10 200watts.

is that a good system to start with?

Thanks a lot.

Do i need an amplifier?


----------



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

Finally getting a little more used to the functions on this receiver and I think I like it a lot!. Thank goodness that a lot of the bells and whistles are automatic! I'd have to say the MACC auto operation is pretty darned good.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
So glad that you are pleased with your 1120. I must say this appears to be a fantastic AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

dbshelton said:


> I am using the analog audio outputs from my Mitsubishi TV to the audio inputs on the receiver and the HDMI output on the receiver to the TV. This way I can use Mitsu's easier to use GUI to change between inputs, etc and my wife doesn't have to learn something else at this time. I tried both ways and couldn't tell any difference in sound.


Can you show how you have everything hooked up? TV, AVR, blu ray, set top box, etc.?


----------



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

Blue Ray and Dish Network HD receiver are hooked up to Mitsubishi DLP TV with HDMI cables, VCR hooked up with composite video and analog audio cables. 
Analog RCA cables audio from TV to audio input on Pioneer receiver.
HDMI cable from output on Pioneer to TV so I can use receiver's GUI for setup on the TV.
This allows switching sources with the TV remote and the receiver just takes care of the audio functions.

Now the surround decoder is working correctly.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Well, I know you said you couldn't tell the difference in sound, but I believe you're only getting stereo with that setup (not Dolby), and you're definitely not getting lossless audio when watching Blu Rays.

Have you thought about just connecting it optimally and getting an easy to use universal remote (like a Harmony)?


----------



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm 100% positive I'm getting Dolby output with the current setup from watching movies I'm very familiar with, but you may be right about the Blu Ray "lossless audio". The signal won't pass through an analog cable? I'm definitely going to give it another try today.


----------



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

Yep, tried hooking everything up going through the receiver today. The Panasonis BluRay and the satellite receiver worked great (HDMI cables), and there is a definite improvement in the sound. I love it. 
What the , no TV antenna wire setup on this receiver? I guess I'm still in the dark ages with my outside antenna for local HiDef stations. Same for my wife's VCR. Never did get the VCR to work correctly on the receiver inputs, so they both are tied into the TV with a coax audio feed to the receiver for sound.
I'm liking this thing less, but maybe everything is made this way?


----------

